# Oil rig maybe!



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

edit


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

*Maybe oil rig*

edit


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Look like this??


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

edit


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

saw that on Saturday Think it is a floating rig they are towing somewhere


----------



## RogueAngler (May 12, 2009)

We were at the Nipple Saturday night and saw it. It passed several miles to the west of us. Could not tell if it was being towed or moving under its own power. We weren't close enough to see the tow boat if it was being towed.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

We passed it in Pensacola pass Saturday afternoon. It was definitely self-propelled, there was a tug that escorted it to the sea buoy, but then the tug turned around and came back into the bay. Not a very big rig, but never seen one move under its own power. I think it was called Uncle Joe or something


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

That rig is called the Uncle John, I worked with it about a year ago, its an old drilling rig turned into a dive support vessel, they work on pipelines and other stuff and it is self propelled. They must be coming into Pensacola to get repairs done, resupply, and crew change, same reason I think a lot of the big pipe laying ships are coming in. Good to see some of all that oil money coming over our way. Here's a couple pics of us working with them.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Uncle John*

She was design by John Houlder, strictly a construction/diving vessel back in the days, deepest working dives(world record) were done from this vessel (501meters) using hydreliox. After Comex Houlder, Stena offshore then Coflexip owned and operated this prior to sell her to Caldive in 95/96 she then begun working in the GOM. They promptly removed the hyperbaric emergency chamber no and one of the twin bells. Installed a drill stack so she could perform well work overs.
Great working platform with the twin cranes, did quite a few dives, a memorable one when a massive ray got caught in my umbilical...
She probably moves at a speed of 3 knots.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That's a thorough history. Thanks!


----------



## Titanfab (Jul 19, 2014)

I also dove off that rig when I was at cal dive. Very nice rig.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Two days ago it was South of Port Fourchon. You can use AIS data to find out where it is and has been.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/details/ships/309704000

Click on the Live Map and then go near your home port. Pretty cool seeing the traffic around us.


----------

